# Holding baby upside down by one leg?



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

So, my nephew (at home, staying intact and loved by all) was born yesterday







and my BIL was telling me that one of the midwives picked him (the babe, not the BIL) up by one leg to see if his head tilted or didn't. It didn't do what it should have so she did a little rubbing on his neck and then when she held him up by one leg again, his head did what it was supposed to.

It sounded like craniosacral therapy maybe but he wasn't sure.

Has anyone heard of this?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

No. I've never heard of that before, but there would be no.way anyone is picking up my baby by the leg (or any body part for that matter) esp. in those magical first few hours. Interesting...I'm sure someone will have more info for you.

Congratulations, btw


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Odd. Never heard of it & would never allow it.


----------



## phoebemommy (Mar 30, 2006)

My chiropractor did this for ds when he was... can't remember... a month or two old? I was laying on the table and he held him right over me. The way he turned more to one side than the other indicated that he needed a little adjustment. After the adjustment he was overall much straighter, calmer, and seemed much more comfortable nursing.

I think it was really helpful, so I don't know if I'd have a big problem with it right after birth, depending on the situation and all. The baby's used to hanging upside down in the womb so it's not like it's an unusual position for him, provided it's done gently and hanging right over mom. But it's weird if the midwives didn't say why they did this, exactly. (Maybe they did and your BIL forgot in all the excitement?)


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoebemommy* 
My chiropractor did this for ds when he was... can't remember... a month or two old? I was laying on the table and he held him right over me. The way he turned more to one side than the other indicated that he needed a little adjustment. After the adjustment he was overall much straighter, calmer, and seemed much more comfortable nursing.

I think it was really helpful, so I don't know if I'd have a big problem with it right after birth, depending on the situation and all. The baby's used to hanging upside down in the womb so it's not like it's an unusual position for him, provided it's done gently and hanging right over mom. But it's weird if the midwives didn't say why they did this, exactly. *(Maybe they did and your BIL forgot in all the excitement?)*

I think that might have had something to do with it....


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phoebemommy* 
My chiropractor did this for ds when he was... can't remember... a month or two old? I was laying on the table and he held him right over me. The way he turned more to one side than the other indicated that he needed a little adjustment. After the adjustment he was overall much straighter, calmer, and seemed much more comfortable nursing.

I think it was really helpful, so I don't know if I'd have a big problem with it right after birth, depending on the situation and all. The baby's used to hanging upside down in the womb so it's not like it's an unusual position for him, provided it's done gently and hanging right over mom. But it's weird if the midwives didn't say why they did this, exactly. (Maybe they did and your BIL forgot in all the excitement?)

Our chiro did this for Thomas at 4 days old. He also told us to do it from time to time to make sure his neck turns both ways.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 27, 2007)

Fascinating!


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

LOL That reminds me of a story my mom told about my oldest brother. His grandmother turned him upside down after he was born and held him for a couple of seconds and then declared "Now he won't get liver grown". WTF?







: My mom never figured out what that meant.

My chiro did tell me to hold DS by the feet occasionally after he was born. I imagine it is a gentle way of adjusting the back.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Routinely spinning babies around and turning them upside down helps their vestibular sense develop, which improves gross motor skills (particularly balance). So long as baby is held securely but gently, and I knew what the goal was ;-), and it didn't interfere with immediate bonding/skin-to-skin, I doubt it would bug me.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in Germany right now, but my ped did the same thing with my son at about 5 days and again at 2 months. He held him by both feet, but he would lift one foot about 3 inches higher than the other and then switch. He said it was important for his spine and neck as well. It didn't seem to bother my son and I saw no reason to object.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I seen it done with 2 feet, the baby will twist one way or another -don't know how I feel about it-as an adjustment and if it is necessary so soon after birth- also my oldest daughter was born in 1978 and the doctor held her by her feet at birth and then when dh followed her to the nursery they also did it to measure her- I would say they were very rough when doing this


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lyttlewon* 
LOL That reminds me of a story my mom told about my oldest brother. His grandmother turned him upside down after he was born and held him for a couple of seconds and then declared "Now he won't get liver grown". WTF?







: My mom never figured out what that meant.

My chiro did tell me to hold DS by the feet occasionally after he was born. I imagine it is a gentle way of adjusting the back.

Cool, my nephew won't get "liver grown" either.









He had a very quick birth, and had been in face up position until almost the very end, so I wonder if that was why he needed an adjustment. They didn't do it with my niece when she was born 3 years ago, but she took 36 hours to get here.

The midwives are very gentle and wonderful. The baby is not measured or weighed right away. There was lots of skin to skin bonding time after the birth, and I suspect this was done while was sister was going to the bathroom or something.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Yeah, my chiro did that to my son when he was just a couple of days old. It is good and I will be doing it with all mine from now on. Helps to align the spine.


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

I have no idea, but this is about as priceless a thread title as you could ask for on a mothering board.


----------



## herwitsend (Nov 10, 2005)

http://csumc.wisc.edu/AmericanLangua...amish&state=pa

I found this reference to being "liver grown". PA dutch anyone?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *herwitsend* 
http://csumc.wisc.edu/AmericanLangua...amish&state=pa

I found this reference to being "liver grown". PA dutch anyone?

Cool. "Powwowing" sounds like Chest PT - where you cup your hands and pound on the back to get rid of phlegm.


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

lol I knew what it was (we have roots in that area).

MY mw didn't but I did it. for the spine. We had crazy fast births with the last two and I think it helps. They don't get upset or anything.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Immediately following the birth or are we talking like hours, days? I'm sincerely interested


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

My nephew was hours after birth.


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

I do hang babies upside down as a chiropractor, but never by only one leg. I've never seen or been taught anything chiropractically that would make that make sense....

I'd ask the midwife about it?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mindi22* 
I do hang babies upside down as a chiropractor, but never by only one leg. I've never seen or been taught anything chiropractically that would make that make sense....

I'd ask the midwife about it?

It might have been both legs. Like I said, my BIL told me what they did and I think he was a little




























:














: when it happened so maybe he thought it was just one leg.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Immediately following the birth or are we talking like hours, days? I'm sincerely interested









Our Chiro did it four days later for our son, but that was as soon as we could get to him. For his own, he does it immediately after and several times over the next few weeks.


----------



## Stacymama (Jan 14, 2007)

My Husband is a chiropractor and he does it to our babies too. Usually the day after they are born, just so we have all the time we want to bond. It can really help with nursing difficulties too. If baby has a breast preference etc...
He has to warn the new mommy's what he's doing first, it can be scary to watch someone take your baby and hang them by their feet, especially if you don't see that coming. Even with a warning and trust, they (mom's) seem uncomfortable.


----------



## PoisonousBlonde (Apr 27, 2007)

*My OB doctor held Kayleigh upside down by both her legs. I didn't remember seeing it but when I took my digital pics to be developed I had seen where he'd done it and I was like what was he doing. Kayleigh was born not breathing so, I don't know. None of my other 2 kids were held upside down.*


----------



## poetesss (Mar 2, 2006)

my chiro held both legs...ds was a few days old I think. They check to see if there is a pronounced tilt to one side because sometimes a difficult birth, malposition, or whatever can do that and affect nursing or whatnot. He said he had a patient that after a forceps delivery simply would not turn to one side.


----------

